# net-misc/dhcp: DNS-Server automatisch an Clients verteilen?

## sprittwicht

Hallo!

Ich habe einen Server, der sich per pppd mit meinem DSL-Anbieter verbindet und dessen zurückgelieferte DNS-Server bei jeder Einwahl in die /etc/resolv.conf einträgt. Wie kann ich den dhcpd so einrichten, dass er diese DNS-Server automatisch an seine Clients verteilt? Bisher habe ich die DNS-Server manuell in die /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf eingetragen ("option domain-name-servers IP1,IP2,...,IPn;"), automatisch die aktuellen Server vom Provider zu nutzen wäre mir aber lieber.

----------

## Christian99

wie wärs denn mit dnsmasq statt dhcpd? der ist dns und dhcp server in einem. als dns server trägt er sich selbst bei den clients ein (oder optional auch andere vom provider) und fungiert als lokaler dns cache bei anfragen von anderen rechnern und fragt selbst bei den dnsservern des providers nach, wenn er selbst den host nicht kennt. bin selbst zufrieden.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Oder du installierst einfach bind. Dann brauchst du die DNS Server deines Providers gar nicht mehr.

Sebastian

----------

